# HDMI connection not permitted



## snook789 (Nov 18, 2002)

I got my Bolt in yesterday from TiVo. 
I went through the setup process. All went okay.
I didn't call Comcast and get the CableCard paired, because it looked like I was receiving all my channels.

Turned the Tv off and then back on later and got the message from TiVo saying
"HDMI connection not permitted"

I unplugged the HDMI cable and plugged it in again and the message went away.
Then I got the message again, so I changed HDMI cables.
Got the same message, when I turned the TV off and then on again

I have the HDMI cable going directly from my TiVo to my new Vizio TV

Do you think it is possible I am getting this message because my CableCard isn't paired ?


----------



## jssmcarlo (Jul 21, 2015)

In system info should say "HDMI status: HDCP enabled". If not, 3 ideas (you may have already tried these): if you have another hdmi input on your TV, try that. TV could need firmware update. Also, rebooting of TV and/or TiVo.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

snook789 said:


> I got my Bolt in yesterday from TiVo.
> I went through the setup process. All went okay.
> I didn't call Comcast and get the CableCard paired, because it looked like I was receiving all my channels.
> 
> ...


Turned on the TV this morning and the Bolt was not outputting anything out of it's HDMI port. Had to reboot to get the picture back. I assume it failed HDCP negotiation, maybe because I'm only using an old HDMI cable. I have a new 18Gbs cable on order, we'll see then.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

snook789 said:


> I got my Bolt in yesterday from TiVo.
> I went through the setup process. All went okay.
> I didn't call Comcast and get the CableCard paired, because it looked like I was receiving all my channels.
> 
> ...


If you have the new Vizio M series you have to use HDMI 1, 2, or 5 as these are the inputs that accept HDCP2.2. If your Vizio HDMI inputs do not accept HDMI 2.2 then you are out of luck.
You can change the video output on the Bolt to 1080i, 720p, 480p, and 480i and see if that clears up the issue. If the issue returns when you select the UHD output then it will be a problem with the TVs HDMI inputs.
If you have a A/V receiver then that will also have to be HDCP 2.2 capable.


----------

